# A Clockwork Orange



## Gore (Mar 3, 2010)

I've been meaning to watch this for at least a year now and I just did. It is awesome. Incredible. I love it.
would like to thank trolleydave , not directly or anything but I've seen a few words on the movie from him and it made me want to see it and when I was presented with the chance I took it.

I absolutely enjoyed the movie completely a lot and I could say a lot of words that repeat that.
The first half is immaculate
I won't claim to understand it at all, in fact I couldn't make out a lot of the dialog through the thick wording they used, but this is something I will watch again and again until I do understand


----------



## zeromac (Mar 3, 2010)

Cool story Bro



Spoiler



whats it about?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 3, 2010)

Nice one Gore!  It is a fantastically powerful film and way ahead of it's time.  Malcolm McDowell gives an incredible performance, Kubrick did pretty much torture him though.  The scene where he gets spit on by the cop was done something like 20 times.  Kubrick just kept getting the actor to spit on McDowell until his facial expression was perfect!  There was a good documentary on the making of it about 10 years ago when it was unbanned in the UK.

What parts of it didn't you get?  And what parts of the dialogue didn't you get?  If you read the book is worth getting.  Read it for the first time last year after Toni recommended it.  The film captures it well, although parts of it are very different.  The scene in the writers house is more powerful in the film, but some parts of the book really overshadow the film.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 3, 2010)

Just to get a note, book has one more chapter that was left out of the movie.
To my knowledge, it was added just in later prints and Kubrick wasn't aware of it. It changes the point/moral of the story quite a bit.

This is one of my all time favorites! And I've watched it more  then 20-30 times so far..
I know the whole movie/book by heart


----------



## Gore (Mar 3, 2010)

I don't have any specific memories of the dialog, I just remember some of the slang was too thick to process. I recall the first half has much more of that than the second.
I'll have to read the book, if I can find it I'll do it this weekend, will be on the lookout.
Maybe it's because I've just woke up from too short of sleep, but I can't recall anything to say about it right now. More later.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 3, 2010)

Gore said:
			
		

> I don't have any specific memories of the dialog, I just remember some of the slang was too thick to process. I recall the first half has much more of that than the second.
> I'll have to read the book, if I can find it I'll do it this weekend, will be on the lookout.
> Maybe it's because I've just woke up from too short of sleep, but I can't recall anything to say about it right now. More later.


Just keep in mind, book is very hard to read....I mean, very hard, especially for english/american people..there is a lot of russian words/slang  in it, and it takes time to get used to it..
But really, it is an awesome read!


----------



## Jaems (Mar 3, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Gore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't say it's really hard to read. After a couple of chapters, the 'Nadsat' (the slang that Burgess invented) kind of sticks. I remember around the third chapter, I'd gotten used to it.

Also, I read the book before watching the movie.
It was a lot different than how I pictured it!
I was kind of disappointed that Kubrick didn't include the final chapter.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 3, 2010)

Jaems said:
			
		

> I wouldn't say it's really hard to read. After a couple of chapters, the 'Nadsat' (the slang that Burgess invented) kind of sticks. I remember around the third chapter, I'd gotten used to it.
> 
> Also, I read the book before watching the movie.
> It was a lot different than how I pictured it!
> I was kind of disappointed that Kubrick didn't include the final chapter.



If I remember right the final chapter wasn't included in the version that Kubrick drew his screenplay from.  Some editions of the book had the final chapter removed.  I does make a huge difference to the moral of the tale so to speak.

edit : Damn, just noticed Toni already explained in an earlier post!


----------



## Gore (Mar 4, 2010)

Was talking to a friend of mine about it today, there's a little library around and she said the book is definitely there, so I'll grab it tomorrow! She also told me that it was pretty difficult to read with all the slang, but I think I can pick it up, if necessary receiving help from the internet. 
Pretty interested in that final chapter, if the copy in the library doesn't have it I'm sure I could find it online.


----------



## WildWon (Mar 4, 2010)

Well, in most editions of the book, there is a glossary of terms. I mean, it adds a lot of time to the read, but i've been told it fills in much of the verbal gaps. (i can't claim to have read this, I'm not much of a reader, sadly, and i've only seen 4/5ths of the movie once years back. I mayhaps need to watch this one again sometime soon)


----------



## Gore (Apr 6, 2010)

ahhh. read the book some 3 weeks ago.
Excellent excellent, I would have loved to have seen the final chapter on film
The black clothing would have been portrayed quite nicely I'm sure
Been reading a lot since this too. Was a great way to begin.


----------



## choconado (Apr 6, 2010)

read the book years ago.  Fantastic read.  The film is also fantastic (and not that detracted from the Novel imho.  Kubrick did an equally good job adapting Lolita.  Which makes his drastic departure for "The Shining" so much more surprising).

And the "happy" ending was in the original British version, but not the American one that Kubrick made his script out of.


----------

